# First trip to pike island?



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Planning on going to Pike Island next weekend. I've never been there before, and am looking for some info. My questions are: is there spots for fishing on the Ohio side, and does anyone know where I can find a good map of the area. Thanks.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

to save some time waiting and people typeing it is easier for u to go the forums section and go to the ohio river section and look in there for what u are wanting to know


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

He's *in* the Ohio River section. Anywho,.......take Rt 7 south to the York exit, hang a left and take it until you dead end and then go right. You'll know it when ya get there. Plenty of parking spaces. It does tend to get crowded though!!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

sorry snake didnt realize he was in the ohio river section and his posting number and being on here for almost 2 yrs. anyhow thought it might of saved some time and some wasted space on here if he looked in there for the answers they was wanting is all


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

What do you catch there and is it a good spot in the winter. Ronnie


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

sauger/saugeye are the only thing i catch in the winter.. u get some nice ones then there are tons of small ones. And yes its an excalent spot in the winter.. Wading is the way to go there if u can stand the cold.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Firetiger....you don't catch any walleye down there? I've heard most say they do. Of course you are only allowed 2 per day, and they have to be at least 18". Hey Joe, didn't mean nuttin' by it my friend, I just thought maybe you had dozed off....


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

Can you get them in the two pound range and is it common? How far from Cincinnati? If it is worth it I don't mind traveling. If you guys like stripers you really need to head out to Aberdeen when it gets cold. Ronnie


----------



## deadhead (Apr 10, 2004)

is it neare liverpool or weirton?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Pike Island Dam is located near Yorkville, OH a little more than half way between Weirton and Wheeling.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Your allowed to keep 10 walleye, suageye, sauger singley or combination and theirs no size limit at pike island. I go down their a lot I called the odnr today to make sure. Cause thats what i thought it was. When I seen your post I called to make sure.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought that myself, but then went to the WV DNR website. If you look at Ohio's rules and regs, you'll notice that the walleye have been left out, and I thought this was a typographical error. Going by the WV's website, they tell you that you are allowed 2 and they must be over 18". I may have to call the Ohio DNR myself. After reading that, I won't take over 2! I would love to know that it's over 2.... Anyone from WV want to chime in here....feel free, we'd love to hear from ya! Do me a favor though, check out the WV's DNR website and then tell me your interpretation of that, I'd love to know that I was wrong. Hell, that'd be an early X-Mas present, ya know!!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Snake is right! Only 2 walleye 18"+ is the WV regulation. Ohio doesn't specify a limit for walleye on the Ohio.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes and it says that WV regs must be followed while fishing the Ohio river mainstream.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Better Know the difference Walleye/saugeye,,,,,,,,,,,
WVDNR can be sticklers.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Snake....If you read the reg's for Ohio and West Virginia it says if you are fishing from the Ohio side, NOT in a boat, you must abide by Ohio reg's. If you are fishing from the West Virginia side like you do at New Cumberland Dam or fishing from a boat, then you abide by the West Virginia limit of 2 eye's 18 in. or over so if your on the pier at Pike or from the bank it's 10 in any combination, no size limit....Hatchetman


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

It would be great if WV, OH, KY, and IN all got together and agreed on 1 set of limits for the entire river that they would all follow. Would make life alot easier for all of us.

Jake


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm very confused!!! I called ODNR and they seem as confused as me. They told me WV owns the river so you have to abide by their bag limits, but ohio has an agreement w/ WV so you only need an Ohio license. Does anyone know the phone number for the local game warden in that area? I would like to call them because the people I talked to from ODNR hadn't even heard of Pike Island. Thanks


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Hatchetman said:


> Snake....If you read the reg's for Ohio and West Virginia it says if you are fishing from the Ohio side, NOT in a boat, you must abide by Ohio reg's. If you are fishing from the West Virginia side like you do at New Cumberland Dam or fishing from a boat, then you abide by the West Virginia limit of 2 eye's 18 in. or over so if your on the pier at Pike or from the bank it's 10 in any combination, no size limit....Hatchetman


Hatchtman, I would hope you are right, BUT the way i'm reading WV regs if your fishing Oh. river main stream then WV regs govern. It doesn't say anything about from boat or shore. If i'm wrong then good..

I agree with buckeyefishingnut, it would be so much better if all states involved if they would get together and come up with common regs!!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I didnt know the New Cumberland dam was a limit of 2 over 18+. Ive seen guys take over that and not even near 18".

I was told there's no size limit if offshore from the Ohio side at the Pike Island. I dont take anything over 15" anyways and its hard to find one sorting through the small ones.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Wildlife Officers:

Belmont County - Brian Baker (740) 589-9981

Jefferson County - Timothy Stevens (330) 644-3802 x 3207


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok, first a number of people have made comments, and I didn't write you all down....so I'll just comment and you all know who ya are...the way I see it, we're all friends here. My understanding of the law, no matter *where* on the Ohio you are fishing, you *must* go by the WV laws. Please, someone prove me wrong/stupid/incorrect, anything!!! Yes, it used to be any size and 10 (walleye,sauger,saugeye)in the aggregate was legal, as long as only 6 were walleyes, and no size...but the last year was 2004-2005. I've been going for down to the big river for 6 yrs now, and I don't know it all....but........!! If I thought for a moment that I could bring more walleyes home simply by fishing from the Ohio shore, I'd do it, but I don't believe that to be the case. I think this thread will go on for awhile...hopefully we'll get an answer that everyone will believe....maybe they all(like I!)won't be quite be happy with, but the bottom line I suppose, is something we all agree on.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

That is the case. When fishing from Ohio shoreline you follow Ohio's regulations for the river. When fishing from WV shoreline you follow WV's rules and regs. I believe if your in a boat you have to follow WV rules and regs too since they own the river. WV has no control over what you do on the Ohio side and that is why Ohio has its own regs for the Ohio River. Very similar to how KY has different regs for the river than Ohio does and Indy also.

Jake


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

I hope this clears things up. I just spoke with Brian Baker the Belmont County Game Warden. He said if you are fishing from the Ohio shore there is a bag limit of 10 in any combination. While in a boat or on the WV side you must follow the WV laws. He said Ohio does not expect anglers to know the difference between Walleye/Saugeye/Sauger that is why it is in any combo. Thats good news to me.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

I've spoken with Timothy Stevens (Jefferson County Wildlife Officer). His assessment is identical to that give by Brian Baker (Belmont County). If you're fishing from the Ohio State shoreline the creel limit on walleye, sauger, saugeye (alone or in any combination) is 10. There is not size limit. Fisherman in boats or along the WV shoreline must abide by the WV regulation (2 walleye over 18").

I would suggest that anyone with any doubt contact one of the wildlife officers and get the story straight from the State.

Joe


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Works for me! I was just reading the rules *again*, and just the way it is worded is a bit vague, but I have to believe that the Wildlife Officers know much better than me. In that respect.....I concede!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

for making the calls and posting. The WV regs did seem a little confusing. Two ways to read it. I'm glad that's the way it is. Makes it easier to stay within the law.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Your welcome....And Snake, there was no insult or anything else implied or intended in my posting about the rules. See you on the big creek sometime....Pete


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Never once seen it that way, but thanks for telling me anyhow. I thought it stayed pretty civil, as it should!! All in all, it really doesn't help me, as I prefer Cumberland over Pike anyday, mostly because of the crowd, and partly the drive. Oh well..........


----------

